# no call from uber



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

i had my car impounded and i also revised 4 tickets and i send it all to uber and they haven't replied to me yet it happen yesterday evening at Newark airport it wasn't the port authority police it was the Newark police. terminal c and b are in newark. if you stay at terminal A you'll be okay its in Elizabeth and the Elizabeth police don't bother uber terminal b and c are in Newark the port authority police don't bother uber just Newark police so watch out drivers


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Can you explain in detail what happened?
Were you picking up or dropping passengers?
How did the police know you were a Uber driver?
and for what REASON did they IMPOUND your car?
Please let us know when and what Uber's responses are...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

big A said:


> i had my car impounded and i also revised 4 tickets and i send it all to uber and they haven't replied to me yet it happen yesterday evening at Newark airport it wasn't the port authority police it was the Newark police. terminal c and b are in newark. if you stay at terminal A you'll be okay its in Elizabeth and the Elizabeth police don't bother uber terminal b and c are in Newark the port authority police don't bother uber just Newark police so watch out drivers


Wow that is crazy, what happened?


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

From what I have heard they're pretty good with getting your car out of the impound and your tickets paid and getting you legal representation.

Just keep sending an email ever few days


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Art said:


> From what I have heard they're pretty good with getting your car out of the impound and your tickets paid and getting you legal representation.
> 
> Just keep sending an email ever few days


Every few days?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Every few days?


I bet storage fee is NOT gonna be cheap...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

big A said:


> i had my car impounded and i also revised 4 tickets and i send it all to uber and they haven't replied to me yet it happen yesterday evening at Newark airport it wasn't the port authority police it was the Newark police. terminal c and b are in newark. if you stay at terminal A you'll be okay its in Elizabeth and the Elizabeth police don't bother uber terminal b and c are in Newark the port authority police don't bother uber just Newark police so watch out drivers


Uber got back to me pretty quickly when I received a ticket down the shore. Try send an email to this assess, [email protected], Nicole from enforcement helped me out and connected me to Uber outside council that represented me and got the ticket reduced and they reimbursed me for the small fine.

Best of luck and please keep us updated as to your progress.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

What was the circumstances about your ticket?

Uber was desperate to get more drivers to the shore...

Probably that's why they took care of your ticket very quickly...didn't want bad publicity...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> What was the circumstances about your ticket?
> 
> Uber was desperate to get more drivers to the shore...
> 
> Probably that's why they took care of your ticket very quickly...didn't want bad publicity...


*Ticketed for not having "proper"plates*
Discussion in 'Complaints' started by Swed, Jul 27, 2014.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

"A follow up to my ticket story, Uber reimbursed me not only for the ticket amount, but also compensated me for my time and expense for going to court."

Thanks, Swed.

I have a feeling that "big A" is not gonna get anything from Uber for all his troubles (like you got)...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Big A what were the tickets and impound for, picking up?


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

Swed said:


> Big A what were the tickets and impound for, picking up?


the tickets were for no taxi insurance unlicensed taxi unlicensed driver 3 are from Newark div of taxicabs and the 4th ticket is a municipal court ticket of Newark oper w/out municipal conc i don't know what conc but its also known as statute no 39:5G-1 and they also impounded my car i was picking up pass i also resived a e-mail from uber from a lady named Nicole and stated that she will call me today


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

big A said:


> the tickets were for no taxi insurance unlicensed taxi unlicensed driver 3 are from Newark div of taxicabs and the 4th ticket is a municipal court ticket of Newark oper w/out municipal conc i don't know what conc but its also known as statute no 39:5G-1 and they also impounded my car i was picking up pass i also resived a e-mail from uber from a lady named Nicole and stated that she will call me today from 230 - 330 pm today


Have you reached out to the Bigger A from the Compound for help?


----------



## gnan (Sep 25, 2014)

Big A,
Will you please describe the situation which led to tickets and impounded your car, for the benefit of others?
Were u picking up or dropping off?
Or were u just waiting nearby for pick up call?
How the cops were able to identify you as a taxi driver ?
Thx


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

i will after i get my car back for legal resons


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

big A said:


> the tickets were for no taxi insurance unlicensed taxi unlicensed driver 3 are from Newark div of taxicabs and the 4th ticket is a municipal court ticket of Newark oper w/out municipal conc i don't know what conc but its also known as statute no 39:5G-1 and they also impounded my car i was picking up pass i also resived a e-mail from uber from a lady named Nicole and stated that she will call me today


Nicole is great. She helped me out with my issue, operating without proper plates.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

good to hear that thanks Swed


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll make sure that when dropping off at EWR, which is 1/2 my business, that the passenger rides in the front seat.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone from NJ let's join our "city" forum....
*New Jersey*


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

uber did call me they said that they will send my information to a lawyer that they deal with and the lawyers office did call me and they told me not to worry about a thing as far as payment that uber is paying all legal expenses and that they already fax the courts that i am being represented in court


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

When are they gonna get your car out of impound?
Towing, storage, etc. must be adding up pretty good...

And what happened at Newark Airport?
I think a lot of drivers here really want to know...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I bet storage fee is NOT gonna be cheap...


He should be thankful! At least it isnt depreciating as quickly as it was whilst he drives for UBER.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

the lawyers office said as long as it was towed for the tickets i resived il get my car back from uber they will pay


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't like it when someone posts details about their woes which can easily identify the person but don't want to share 'what actually happened' because they're afraid of being identified. These type of threads just worry the other drivers with no relative info given and should be deleted.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

i just saying what happen not how it happen that i can say after i get my car im not worried about anyone identifying me i did notthing wrong i just want drivers knowing that if anything happens to them as far as when it comes to tickets and legal stuff at least they know uber will back them up at first i had my douts and yes i feel a lot better now that i know uper has us drivers back ill give all relative info when all is over the same way some people say at uber reads the treads its the same way that TLC can do the same thing


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

ok...it's just that it happening at EWR is so shocking...
first time I heard it happening there...
then again, Uber don't give any headup for any problem, Hoboken, EWR, or anywhere else...


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

i wish i know whats happening myself i drive hoboken alot and i never had any problem i drove ewr alot also nothing happen ontill Tuesday we just have to be caution


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's another guy who got his car impounded at Newark Airport...
It's getting scary out there...Halloween must be near...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/car-impounded-at-newark-airport-wednesday-night.4177/


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

yes i read it he will be fine ill update about the car on Monday the lawyer called me and told me to pick up my car on Monday


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

well i have my car back the lawyer gave Newark TLC all the necessary paper work to get it out i just have to wait for my TLC court date ill keep updating


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

big A said:


> well i have my car back the lawyer gave Newark TLC all the necessary paper work to get it out i just have to wait for my TLC court date ill keep updating


so you can work now?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

big A said:


> well i have my car back the lawyer gave Newark TLC all the necessary paper work to get it out i just have to wait for my TLC court date ill keep updating


Good to hear Al. What an unfortunate pain in the ass, but thanks for warning the rest of us. I'll continue to drop off at EWR, but as soon as the client comes out of their house with a bag I now invite them to sit in the front, just in case they start ticketing drop offs as well.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

well I went to court today and the lawyer had the charges dismissed at Newark Municipal Court but still it's against the law to pick up at Newark Airport only reason charges were dismissed was because of written technicalities on the ticket done by the police officer my next stop is for the next three tickets its at taxi court waiting for court date I had four tickets one was a municipal ticket and the other three was a taxi tickets


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

big A said:


> well I went to court today and the lawyer had the charges dismissed at Newark Municipal Court but still it's against the law to pick up at Newark Airport only reason charges were dismissed was because of written technicalities on the ticket done by the police officer my next stop is for the next three tickets its at taxi court waiting for court date I had four tickets one was a municipal ticket and the other three was a taxi tickets


What happen the ending are u still here


----------

